# Some scorpions of Southern Africa



## Just Matt (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello!

I have been sitting on a few photos and I didn't really think anyone would be interested in them but I came across this site and realised there might be some scorpion enthusiasts here. 

I live in Southern Africa and spend much of my free time in the bush. All of these photos were taken in the wild and I do not and have never collected anything in the wild. 

I'll scratch around on my hard drives to find all of my pictures but I'll start with a few Parabuthus species. I'll post small photos to keep the thread nicely organised but I'll post a link to the high res copies. 

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Just Matt (Feb 27, 2018)

Parabuthus brevimanus - male
https://i.imgur.com/pH9mufe.jpg







Parabuthus capensis - male
https://i.imgur.com/uLZj4oD.jpg







Parabuthus leavifrons - male
https://i.imgur.com/DGXEctn.jpg







Parabuthus mossambicensis - female
https://i.imgur.com/eaXnst6.jpg








Parabuthus nanus - female (the smallest in the genus - minuscule!)
https://i.imgur.com/Na2XsaD.jpg








Parabuthus calvus - female (the rarest Parabuthus in South Africa)
https://i.imgur.com/Rk6yOI8.jpg

Many more to come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## beetleman (Feb 28, 2018)

nice! awesome pics of those beautiful scorps,you have some nice sp. where you are. do you ever encounter any large predatory beetles,they are there,would love to see any pics if you have of them


----------

